# hookerae x acmodontum HCC/AOS



## zephyrusjohn (May 15, 2008)

Hey folks, check out one of our recent awards, Shirley Amundson (hookerae x acmodontum). HCC of 78 points. The one on the left is the awarded one ('Madelyn Doherty'), with another from the same batch next to it......


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2008)

Congratulation, John. That's quite lovely.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 15, 2008)

Very nice! Reminds me Rosy Egret, an old favorite I wish I could find again...


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2008)

Not my type of Paph but Congrats.


----------



## Candace (May 15, 2008)

I really like it.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 15, 2008)

Fantastic! Congratulations!

:drool:


----------



## Faan (May 16, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 16, 2008)

Congrats John!!!


Ramon


----------



## John M (May 16, 2008)

I like it! Congratulations John!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations! 
I love this cross. 
I wonder if Ernie has any more ....

Craig


----------



## dustywoman (May 16, 2008)

Really Lovely!!!! Does it have a long stem??? :clap:


----------



## Corbin (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations John:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (May 16, 2008)

:clap: :clap:WTG!!! Something tells me a picture doesn't do it justice! Congrats!!!


----------



## myxodex (May 17, 2008)

Congratulations, it is beautiful.
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Wendy (May 18, 2008)

Well deserved...I saw it in person....gorgeous!!! Congrats John. :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 18, 2008)

Congratulations; I love the color combo. :clap:


----------

